# REI is teaching Zombie Apocalypse classes



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

It must be true. There will be a Zombie Apocalypse. REI is now providing classes in surviving one. I just got this email with this class listed in it. The earth friendly types are now concerned. Run for the hills. Run fast, run long and if you think you have run far enough keep running. I never believed in the Zombies, but then, I am a meat eating, earth resource depleting gun toting hunter. I better change my ways.


Zombie Preparedness - Surviving a Zombie Apocalypse	
￼	￼
Imagine a viral outbreak has wiped out a majority of the population and reanimated their corpses! Where will you go? What will you do? Learn valuable planning and survival techniques that may one day help save your life. 
Read more about this event￼	When: 10/24/2012 06:30 PM
Cost: Free


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

tugboats said:


> Imagine a viral outbreak has wiped out a majority of the population and reanimated their corpses! Where will you go? What will you do?


I thought they were registered Democrats.....at least in Chicago.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Wow! Things must be worse than we thought.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Ya know I am all for the "What if " game If it gets one family to think and see they need to put back supplies YEAHHHHHHHHHH bring it on.
I dont care how or what form as long as more are prepared and one less I have to worry about.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Capitalism at it's finest!!!!!!


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

I been tellin' you that the "earth-friendly" types are concerned for over a year now ...


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, Hilarious! There's even a 5 minute YouTube video.






I used to go to the original creaky old REI store on East Pike in Seattle. They're definitely PC and leftists there. I had a friend who used to go in and loudly ask "Hey, where's the ammo and reloading supplies? What kind of sporting goods store is this, anyway?" He enjoyed setting them off.

I doubt REI is telling you what kind of guns to carry in the Zombie Apocalypse (yep, just saw the NO GUNS part), but if they're telling people to be prepared for infrastructure failures, I'm all for it - no matter what excuse they use. Anyone with a brain can figure out the gun part for himself.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

I get that this zombie thing is a big national joke that we're all playing along with but if REI is charging people for the seminar who in their right mind would pay to sit through a zombie preparedness lecture? If it's a free lecture used as a gimmick to get people into the store, then people can come and be entertained for free and have a bit of fun.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

I've been a member of REI since the late 80s. They are way to far left for me but they do have some good sales from time to time.
Moose


----------



## Domeguy (Sep 9, 2011)

*It's mainstream here!*

Kansas State Emergency Management Agency, has designated October 'Zombie Preparedness Month'. It's all kinda fun, their reasoning is if you're prepared for the zombie apocalypse, you're prepared for anything!

http://www.ksready.gov/default.asp?PageID=9


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> I doubt REI is telling you what kind of guns to carry in the Zombie Apocalypse


Come on HamiltonFelix, they don't need guns. Don't you know that liberals fight zombies with strongly worded letters and smug superiority.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

This is all you need to survive zombies. Make a few necrophiliac as friends.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

EEEuuuuWWWW!!!

Maybe there's a zombie repellant - embalming fluid???


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

HamiltonFelix said:


> I used to go to the original creaky old REI store on East Pike in Seattle. They're definitely PC and leftists there.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Loved going to that store...except for the stench of creosote. I joined in the sixties, and my membership number had four digits. At that time, you could buy the very best outdoor clothing and equipment available, and for a decent price. I still have a down parka that I picked up on sale for $30, because it had a thread pull on the front. It still looks like new. The original Eddie Bauer store was also a great place to pick up sales items for a song.
> ...


----------



## safetyhappy (Oct 20, 2008)

The REI store in the St. Louis area did a bug out bag presentation earlier this year or later last year. One of the people that works there is a member of the board of one of the local preparedness education groups I am involved with. From what I understand the corporate office had a meeting with the local managers and found out about the presentation here and they are going to do it in October of each year from now on.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

The class at the Ann Arbor store is already full!

http://www.rei.com/stores/ann-arbor.html


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

I can't find an open class to get in. I think I will have to make my own decisions on Surviving the Zombie Apocalypse. To save my family (smirky grin applied here) I purchased some Hornady "Zombie bullets" when I was at Gander Mountain the other day. My family is now safe unless more than fifty of those buggers come at me. The salesman said that these bullets are 100% effective on Zombies...(snarky attitude applied here). 

I am pleasently amazed that a respected company like Hornady would market such an insane item. I bought two boxes, vac. sealed them and put them in the safe. If the Zombies don't get me in the next twenty years then I will have a valuable relic of the past to sell. You have to celebrate American business accumen. I bought two boxes of something that I do not need unless the Zombies do attack.

Without instruction I am usure as to my next course of action (mega snarky grin appied here).

Tugs


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

tugboats said:


> I can't find an open class to get in. I think I will have to make my own decisions on Surviving the Zombie Apocalypse. To save my family (smirky grin applied here) I purchased some Hornady "Zombie bullets" when I was at Gander Mountain the other day. My family is now safe unless more than fifty of those buggers come at me. The salesman said that these bullets are 100% effective on Zombies...(snarky attitude applied here).
> 
> I am pleasently amazed that a respected company like Hornady would market such an insane item. I bought two boxes, vac. sealed them and put them in the safe. If the Zombies don't get me in the next twenty years then I will have a valuable relic of the past to sell. You have to celebrate American business accumen. I bought two boxes of something that I do not need unless the Zombies do attack.
> 
> ...


That lime green flare on the box and the bullet tips is definitely gamesmanship for the newbs at the range... you just might have a point about it being worth buying those rounds!


----------

